# Bảo quản ví da đúng cách tại nhà không khó



## toilaaido (23/2/22)

Bảo quản ví da đúng cách tại nhà không khó

Cánh mày râu chúng ta không có nhiều kinh nghiệm mua bán nên khi mua ví da bò thường băn khoăn không biết chúng có phải da thật hoặc  công ty sản xuất sổ tay da giá có hợp lý không.





Các loại da bò thường được dùng làm ví nam thời trang hiện nay
Dù trên thị trường xuất hiện nhiều loại ví da nam được làm từ nhiều chất liệu khác nhau như: Da trăn, cty sản xuất sổ bìa da da cừu, đà điểu… nhưng do các loại da này mỏng, mềm nên không được phái mạnh chọn nhiều. Chỉ còn da cừu và da cá sấu thì da cá sấu có độ bền cao hơn nhưng do giá thành đắt đỏ nên chúng không phổ biến với hầu hết mọi người như da bò, có những loại da bò sau hay được ưa chuộng để làm ví:

1. Ví da sơn (da trơn)
Đối với các loại ví da nam thời trang được làm từ chất liệu da sơn thì trên bề mặt được phủ một lớp sơn. Màu sắc của chúng rất đa dạng, lớp sơn này rất bền và không bị bong tróc theo thời gian. Bên cạnh sự đa dạng về màu sắc, ví da sơn còn rất đa dạng về bề mặt da được phủ một lớp sơn bóng hoặc mờ, gân da chìm hoặc gân da nổi.

2. Ví da dầu và da sáp
Riêng đối với 2 loại da này thì trên bề mặt da được phủ một lớp sáp hoặc dầu để bảo vệ da, còn được gọi là lớp dưỡng da, để giữ cho lớp da được ẩm mà không bị khô ráp. Trong hai loại da này, thì da sáp có độ dẻo, dày hơn tất cả các chất liệu da khác nên thường được dùng để may túi xách, túi đựng laptop (do chúng chịu lực tốt), màu sắc chúng cũng bụi bặm, cá tính. Khuyết điểm của loại da này là rất dễ hút nước, trầy khi bị cào xước, lúc đó chỉ cần đánh một lớp si dưỡng hoặc dùng ngón tay xoa nhẹ đều tay vết trầy sẽ biến mất.

3. Ví da lộn, hay da lưu bút

Da lộn được gọi là Suede Leather được sản xuất từ mặt trái của da động vật. Ngoài da bò, người ta cũng dùng da cừu, da dê để sản xuất ví chất liệu da lộn.

Hai loại da dần trở lên quen thuộc đối với giày dép, gần đây chúng cũng thường xuyên được dùng để may ví da nam hoặc ví da nữ. Đặc biệt, so với các loại da khác thì da lộn hoặc da lưu bút có màu sắc đa dạng hơn, bề mặt da mềm mượt hơn và hầu như không bao giờ bị lỗi mốt.
Nhược điểm duy nhất của chất da lộn chính là chúng dễ bám bẩn và thấm nước. Cho nên khi có ý định mua một chiếc ví chất liệu da lộn thì bạn nên nhờ người bán hàng tư vấn về cách sử dụng và bảo dưỡng da.


Vậy mua ví da bò thật giá bao nhiêu là hợp lý cho cánh mày râu
Nếu bạn đang có ý định mua ví da nam da bò thì chúng tôi xin được chúc mừng bạn vì đây là sự lựa chọn sáng suốt, ví da bò giá thành hợp lý cùng chất liệu bền, kiểu dáng đẹp chắc chắn sẽ làm bạn hài lòng. Nhưng giá ví da bò hiện nay bao nhiêu là hợp lý? Đây cũng không phải câu hỏi đơn giản.


Hiện thị trường đồ da đang có sự cạnh tranh khá khốc liệt nên không loại trừ khả năng một số cơ sở vì tham lợi nhuận mà sản xuất ví không ra gì hòng giảm giá, và một số khách hàng vì ham rẻ mà mắc bẫy mua phải chất liệu giả da.


Do da tự nhiên là chất liệu đắt tiền cùng với quá trình sản xuất như thuộc da cũng đòi hỏi những kỹ thuật tỉ mỉ nhất để cho ra đời những sản phẩm đẹp, nên giá thành sản phẩm bán ra thị trường không thể quá rẻ. Sẽ không có chuyện một chiếc ví da bò lại có giá chưa đến 100k hoặc chỉ 150k.


Nếu muốn mua ví da bò thật bạn phải xác định bỏ ra một khoản tiền không dưới 300k cho đến 1triệu ,  sổ tay bìa da tp hcmtùy thuộc kiểu dáng và chất liệu ví bạn chọn. Nhưng theo chúng tôi nếu muốn mua ví da bò thật thì đừng bao giờ chọn loại dưới 300k ( trừ khi bạn mua những chiếc ví hàng secondhand).


----------

